# Oral Cancer in Our Older Dog: Jaw Removal Surgery or Let Go??



## Tinker (Nov 10, 2013)

Our 10-year-old golden/shepherd mix, Tinker, was just diagnosed with neuro fibrosarcoma (a type of cancer) on her lower left jaw. While this type of cancer is not likely to spread to other organs, the tumor is already huge and the canine oncology specialist who biopsied the tumor recommended a mandibulectomy (removal of her lower left jaw) as the only good treatment option in her case. The vet said the surgery has a 90% success rate for this type of cancer but Tinker is a senior dog and we are afraid to put her though such a traumatic experience after she's lived such a healthy life. Not doing the surgery means losing her in a few months, though, due to the size of the tumor and how fast it's growing, so we are urgently seeking advice from folks who have been through this kind of surgery with their older best friends, or have been faced with this heart-wrenching decision and opted against surgery. Can anyone help us? We want to do what is best for her well-being and if that means letting her go we feel we owe her that. The sad part is she is an otherwise healthy dog.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Tinker. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I have no experience with fibrosarcoma, but I have found the following yahoo group to be very helpful. http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/CanineCancer/info


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I know an elderly dog who had this procedure done, he gets along ok just needed some help with learning to eat again. He had the full front half of his lower jaw removed back to the molars.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

IMO, there comes a time to let go. It's a really hard and painful decision but it can be the right decision. Last year we had to euthanize our dog of 11 1/2 years due to a ruptured spleen. The Emergency Vet said in her experience it is always due to cancer in a dog of that age and if it was cancer she would only live a short while longer. There were other tests we could run but ultimately it wasn't until they operate and take samples to be 100% sure if it was cancer or not. Maggie was a spry and active dog, that morning she was rolling around in something in the grass and it was a total shock but we couldn't put her through a spleen operation just to have her suffer going forward.

Sorry you have to make such a tough decision. My only advise in whatever decision you make do it for Tinker and not because you can't bear to let go.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to dogsit for a dog who had the surgery done at about your dog's age. She had no issues at all eating, and lived to be about 16.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

We lost our Max (quite unexpectedly, although he was slowing down some, which we chalked up to age, he didn't really show any signs of being sick) on Easter Sunday a couple years back at the age of, we believe, 12 to a ruptured abscess/Cyst/tumor brought on by what the vet could only begin to explain was most likely neuro fibrosarcoma..Unlike you we did not have a choice, as the diagnosis was not made till after he had already passed. We asked if had we known would we have been able to treat.. Her response was, " Given his assumed age and the advanced nature of the cancer I most likely would have recommended euthanization." "However, given his overall health and vitality up to this point, If it had not been quite so advanced I would have not hesitated to recommend treatment." "It really would have been up to you." I agree: *"My only advice is, whatever decision you make do it for Tinker and not because you can't bear to let go."* I am sorry you are going through this: And just know that no matter what your decision you have people here that are willing to lend an "ear/shoulder" to lean on... My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours...


----------



## Tinker (Nov 10, 2013)

What we are most anxious to know is whether this surgery would cause so much pain as to reduce quality of life. Giving her a good life and minimizing suffering is what we want to do. We'd love to hear about the experience of any pet owners who have been through this partial jaw removal surgery with their dogs. Are people glad they did it or wish someone had warned them against it? It's been so hard to find someone who's actually done it it makes us wonder if it's a good choice. Our girl still feels good right now but the tumor is growing by the day.


----------



## Tinker (Nov 10, 2013)

I should add that the canine cancer specialist we went to see was very gung-ho about the surgery but we don't know her and don't completely trust that she's taking into account what's best for the DOG and not just having a "let's fix it" attitude.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Except for the people with direct experience, I think you'll get a 50/50 response.

I suggest that you bluntly tell the Vet that you are NOT interested in heroic efforts to extend your dog's life, but are only interested in MAINTAINING a high quality of life, even if that means euth. On the other hand, because you don't trust this Vet [understandable - All doctors are trained to extend life at all costs.... so to speak], get the details of your dog, talk to a number of different Vets, not just cancer specialists, and ask opinions. You might also approach the closest Vet school. 

If you do find a Vet that suggests Euth, ask the 'counter' question - What are the chances for extending life with a reasonable quality of life? I feel that a considered answer will be useful to you. On the other hand, a simple, pragmatic answer of euth may not provide you with any more useful info than your first Vet....


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Tinker said:


> What we are most anxious to know is whether this surgery would cause so much pain as to reduce quality of life. Giving her a good life and minimizing suffering is what we want to do. We'd love to hear about the experience of any pet owners who have been through this partial jaw removal surgery with their dogs. Are people glad they did it or wish someone had warned them against it? It's been so hard to find someone who's actually done it it makes us wonder if it's a good choice. Our girl still feels good right now but the tumor is growing by the day.



I know the owner of the dog I watched was very happy she did the surgery. Her dog had something like 5 or 6 quality years after the surgery. She said the few days after the surgery were rough for both her and the dog, but she had very high quality of life in her senior years. It wasn't MY dog, but I lived with her a few weeks every year, and only met her after having had the surgery, and you would really have never known anything happened (slightly funny looking mouth notwithstanding).


----------

